# car sharing



## zee23 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi 

I currently live in Dubai and will be starting a new job in Abu Dhabi soon. I will be traveling on a daily basis from Sun to Thurs. I was wondering whether there are other people doing the same who have a car and are willing to car share with me? I will pay you 

thanks!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There are a lot of people who car share, including myself. I think that you should narrow your search down to people working for the same company as you all work the same hours, making it easier to arrange all the logistics. I only car pool with people from the same department as we all work long hours and understand when someone has to stay back (it's not that bad if you also have work to do but can be pretty annoying just sitting around and waiting for someone to finish work!). This does not necessarily work if you are relying on someone who works elsewhere as they may finish earlier or later. I found that car pooling with people from other department also did not work - I work longer hours than my last car pool buddy and eventually we just binned the car pool as she could not come in at 7 - 7.30am every day (that's one hour earlier than what's required) and sit around until 6.30 - 7pm (2 hours of overtime right there!), which is when I was ready to leave. 

I can't remember the name of the website but there is also a website where people advertise car pools. Try doing a google search to see if it comes up.
If you are looking to car pool, bear in mind that it's the cost of the car + the fuel divided by the number of people in the car - it's not necessarily a case of just paying a set fee (though some people also charge a set fee to drive you around).


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

This website? RTA car pooling


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hi. My husband travels everyday as well. He leaves Dubai (JLT) at 7:00am. Where do you live? He leaves Abu Dhabi at 5:00pm. Not sure if that suits you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rsinner said:


> This website? RTA car pooling


Nope, not that one. There is actually another website, which is more comprehensive than the RTA website. That was actually the one I was referring to but since it's been about 1.5 years since I last looked at it, I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## RickySin (Sep 29, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> Hi. My husband travels everyday as well. He leaves Dubai (JLT) at 7:00am. Where do you live? He leaves Abu Dhabi at 5:00pm. Not sure if that suits you.


Hi Saima,

My wife will be starting a 9-5 in Abu Dhabi next week and needs a lift. Your husband's times sound perfect. Can we discuss?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

RickySin said:


> Hi Saima,
> 
> My wife will be starting a 9-5 in Abu Dhabi next week and needs a lift. Your husband's times sound perfect. Can we discuss?
> 
> ...


Hi Richard,

I was trying to send you a personal message but since you're new on this forum I'm not being able to. 

Where exactly do you guys live? We live in JLT. My husband leaves at 7am to get work at 8am. Is it okay if you're wife is a bit early for work? Where is her office located in Abu Dhabi? There are times when my husband stays back 20-30 min. I hope that won't be an issue. 

Let me know your thoughts on this.

Saima


----------



## RickySin (Sep 29, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> I was trying to send you a personal message but since you're new on this forum I'm not being able to.
> 
> ...


Hi Saima,

I only joined the forum to contact you! I don't ssem to have permission to send personal messages although I have just sent them a request.

We used to live in JLT (Indigo Tower) but we moved to Sheik Zayed Rd a year ago. My wife can get the metro from Dubai Mall to JLT in time to meet your husband at 7am. I don't know Abu Dhabi very well, but she'll be working in the Embassy area, which I think is about halfway between the bridges and the corniche. She doesn't mind getting to work early, although she may need to spend the time finishing her journey by public transport, depending where your husband works. The evenings aren't a problem either, I'm more worried about the situations where she might have to stay late.

If you're unable to send me a personal message later, I'll put my work number on the forum and you can call me directly later today. I'll be in the office until 8.30pm. Thanks, looking forward to hearing from you.

Richard


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

RickySin said:


> Hi Saima,
> 
> I only joined the forum to contact you! I don't ssem to have permission to send personal messages although I have just sent them a request.
> 
> ...


Hi Richard,

I think you need to have a few more posts in order to send a personal message. Anyways, send me an email on snip/ and we can discuss further. 

Saima


----------



## nadirahmad (Mar 9, 2009)

*Car Sharing*

Hi
I have just started working in Abu dhabi. Travel from Dubai Sun to Thursday and also interested in car sharing. if interested please contact me. 
thanks


----------



## nadirahmad (Mar 9, 2009)

*Car Pool / Car Share*

Have started a new job in Abu Dhabi and looking to car share / car pool from Dubai. Leave Green community at 06:00hrs and leave Abu Dhabi Mall at 15:45. Please contact me if you are interested.


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

nadirahmad said:


> Hi
> I have just started working in Abu dhabi. Travel from Dubai Sun to Thursday and also interested in car sharing. if interested please contact me.
> thanks


I too work in Abu Dhabi and do the commute everyday. My working hours are generally 8:30 to 5:30 but I try to do 8:00 - 5:00 cos I dont like getting home too late.

The only problem is that I sometimes work late without real notice esp during month ends, so if you willing to take a chance then its cool. 

I work near Abu Dhabi Mens Collage which is in Muroor Rd...

Having company makes the drive so much better!


----------



## nadirahmad (Mar 9, 2009)

My timings are 7:30 to 3:30. Also you are otherside of town which makes it difficult. We are out of synch unfortunately so probably not compatible. thanks for the reply.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I too will be working 730 to 330 in 3 weeks time; and will need to travel from JLT to AUH Corniche near the Chamber of Commerce, as I dont want to kill my car with 6000 kms a month !
Nadir, send me a pm if that sounds good


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

My husband drives from JLT to Abu Dhabi Sun-Thur. He leaves JLT at 6:45am and leaves Abu Dhabi between 5-5:30pm. If anyone is interested to take a ride with him please send me a PM.


----------



## nadirahmad (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi.Unfortunately your are out of synch by one hour. Are your husbands hours flexible to be one hour earlier both sides


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

nadirahmad said:


> Hi.Unfortunately your are out of synch by one hour. Are your husbands hours flexible to be one hour earlier both sides


No not reality. Sorry!


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Dear All,

I know this thread is a bit old but I just wanted to give you all a reminder that the car lift to Abu Dhabi and back is still available. My husband drives from JLT to Abu Dhabi Sunday-Thursday. He normally leaves around 6:30am and returns back to Dubai by 6:00/6:30pm. If anybody is interested please do let me know as there is space in the car.

Thanks!


----------



## hroch (Aug 15, 2011)

*car lift*

Hi,
I found this old post of yours and was wondering, whether by any chance you would have a free space for another passenger. I'm working at Khalifa University, near your place. I'm not living in Dubai yet but I'm considering moving there, to Marina city. Please let me know if there a free place. Thanks
Andrej



Cape Chick said:


> I too work in Abu Dhabi and do the commute everyday. My working hours are generally 8:30 to 5:30 but I try to do 8:00 - 5:00 cos I dont like getting home too late.
> 
> The only problem is that I sometimes work late without real notice esp during month ends, so if you willing to take a chance then its cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a site called carshareme.com or something like that. If i got the name wrong try googling car share UAE. Basically you put your details into it and it should throw up potential shares on your route.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

hroch said:


> Hi,
> I found this old post of yours and was wondering, whether by any chance you would have a free space for another passenger. I'm working at Khalifa University, near your place. I'm not living in Dubai yet but I'm considering moving there, to Marina city. Please let me know if there a free place. Thanks
> Andrej


Hi! My husband is still doing the same route. You can PM me if you're interested.


----------

